# Costume Help Needed



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm wearing a Spell Spinner costume. I bought this over a month ago because I like the look of it, but didn't really know what to do with it. I found it at a resale store for $5! I just found this link and now am wondering about the blue hair. Does it make it look comical? I think that I will wear a black shirt and slacks under it. I have several of the black furry spiders with the blue spots from the Dollar Tree that match the color of the robe. It already has a medallion where the cape/robe closes that has a large spider. I would like to add either spider earrings or a necklace if I can find one that is hypo=allergenic.

I thought that a huge fake tatatoo of a spider across my neck and upper chest above my shirt would look great or maybe on on my forehead. What do you think.

I am open for ideas.
http://www.mooncostumes.com/item/10431?ref=google2&gclid=CPm-0NaaoJ0CFRPyDAodqTeS3A


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like that costume. Personally I think a fake tattoo would be a bit much/overkill.


----------

